# Article: "Making of a Training Blade"



## Guro Harold (Dec 20, 2002)

Hello Everyone,

Ray Dionaldo has published a glimpse of how he makes his training blades.

The article is titled, "Making of a Training Blade" and it is written  Charles Kangas with photos by Ray Dionaldo.

To access the article, go to www.warriorcraft.com and select and "Making of a Trainer" hyperlink.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## arnisador (Jan 15, 2003)

I see a Sayoc sword at the site--I didn't know they used the sword.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I see a Sayoc sword at the site--I didn't know they used the sword. *



"All blade, all the time"  

Cthulhu


----------

